# Eno's Fruit Salt



## J50 (Jun 20, 2006)

Another farm find in N. Yorkshire. I've found a little on Eno's online, but the bottle looks older than the one on the web. 

 I'm still experimenting with my bottle photography. Any ideas on how to bring out lettering on clear glass?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 21, 2006)

That stuff has been around for a long time, about 1880. Eno's was to Great Britain what Bromo Seltzer is here in the US. It was a Bicarb prep.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jun 21, 2006)

You can get lettering to show up better by takeing the pic outside on a sunny day or take a bright light and shine it off to the side of the bottle[]


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 21, 2006)

Try putting a white piece of paper under the bottle with a dark background on a sunny day. Sunlight shines from behind and above the bottle slightly. (note shadow)






 The embossing bends the light reflected from the paper and the background to make the embossing more visible.


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 21, 2006)

If I am attempting to show color and embossing I put a the bottle on a dark table with a white background.  The sunlight illuminates the background, but not the bottle so much. (once again, look at the shadow).  The white background shows through the bottle giving me the best (truest) color, and the darker light reflected from the table along with the reflected background both bent at different angles in the embossing shows the embossing off.

 You can see some whittled glass in the bottles shadow.


----------

